# لماذا نرتاح لشخص دون غيره .. اعرف الاسباب



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2009)

*اثبت بعض العلماء مؤخرا أن هناك خارطة للحب موجودة في دماغ الإنسان، هذه الخريطة هي التي تساعد الإنسان على معرفة ما إذا كان الشخص المقابل له مناسب للارتباط به أم لا.

يفيد العلماء أن خريطة الحب الموجودة في دماغ الإنسان هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الصفات التي يرغب الإنسان بوجودها عند الشخص المثالي الذي يطمح للارتباط به. بحيث أنه حالما تقابل شخصا تتوفر فيه الصفات الموجودة في دماغك فانك تشعر بالانجذاب نحوه والعكس صحيح.هذه الصفات تخزن في الدماغ خلال جميع مراحل الحياة مثل ابتسامة أمك و روح الدعابة عند أبيك، أي أنها صفات تتجمع على مدى مشوار الحياة على شكل خريطة موجودة في عقلك الباطن.
عندما تقابل إنسانا تنطبق علية معظم الشروط، فان الدماغ يفرز مادة كيماوية تبعث على الشعور بالفرح. كذلك يفرز الجسم هرمونات أخرى، إضافة إلى ذلك فان الجسم يفرز كميات إضافية من الأدرينالين والنورادرينالين مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس، وتسارع في ضربات القلب. بعد ذهاب الشخص فان مفعول هذه المواد الكيماوية ينخفض من الدم و يصاب الإنسان بالإرهاق و الاكتئاب. هذا الأمر يفسر لماذا يصاب الإنسان بالحزن عندما يكون بعيدا عن الشخص الذي يحبه.*​


منقول​


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ليكي كتير يامامتي علي المعلومات الجميلة دي 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كاندى على موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2009)

> يفيد العلماء أن خريطة الحب الموجودة في دماغ الإنسان هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الصفات التي يرغب الإنسان بوجودها عند الشخص المثالي الذي يطمح للارتباط به


حلو كتير يا كاندى 
و انا كنت فاكرة الموضوع قسمة و نصيب .........طلع العلم اهه له دور فى الحب كمان 
شكرا حبيبتى ..ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## fouad78 (28 أبريل 2009)

> *مثل ابتسامة أمك و روح الدعابة عند أبيك، أي أنها صفات تتجمع على مدى مشوار الحياة على شكل خريطة موجودة في عقلك الباطن*


 
فعلا هذا الواقع
ميرسي كتير ليكي الموضوع جميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2009)

> مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس، وتسارع في ضربات القلب.



*ايه ده كله طيب ما نموت اسهل بقى الحب المنيل ده هههههههههههه
قريت دراسة كمان عن الحب بالريحة كان منزلها مستر وليم تقريبا 
والنبى يا مامتى اخر زمن بكرة يعملوا حب بالجبنة المتبلة 30:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا كاندى

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا على المعلومات يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ليكي كتير يامامتي علي المعلومات الجميلة دي
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا بيبو يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على موضوعك الجميل​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كوكى 

يا قمرررررررررررررر​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> حلو كتير يا كاندى
> و انا كنت فاكرة الموضوع قسمة و نصيب .........طلع العلم اهه له دور فى الحب كمان
> شكرا حبيبتى ..ربنا يبارك حضرتك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> فعلا هذا الواقع
> 
> 
> ميرسي كتير ليكي الموضوع جميل سلام ونعمة​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايه ده كله طيب ما نموت اسهل بقى الحب المنيل ده هههههههههههه*
> *قريت دراسة كمان عن الحب بالريحة كان منزلها مستر وليم تقريبا *
> *والنبى يا مامتى اخر زمن بكرة يعملوا حب بالجبنة المتبلة 30:*


 
معلش  يا  جيجى يا حبيبتى

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا كاندى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو​ 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا على المعلومات يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2009)

*معلومات جيدة
ميرسى ليكى عليها
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *معلومات جيدة​*
> _*ميرسى ليكى عليها*_
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*_​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

لماذا نرتاح لبعض الأشخاص من أول نظرهـ..!!

شيء غريب في بعض الأحيان يواجهنا


اشخاص لاول مرة نراهم في حياتنا نشعر بلإرتياح لهم بدرجه كبيره


واناس لا يعكس النظر إليهم راحه في دواخلنا


وقد فسر العلماء ذلك مؤخراً


بأن هناك خارطة للحب موجودة في دماغ الإنسان.


هذه الخريطة هي التي تساعد الإنسان على معرفة


ما إذا كان الشخص المقابل له مناسب للارتباط به أم لا
.
يفيد العلماء أن خريطة الحب الموجودة في دماغ الإنسان


هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الصفات


التي يرغب الإنسان بوجودها عند الشخص المثالي


الذي يطمح للارتباط به.



بحيث أنة حالما تقابل شخصاً تتوفر فيه الصفات الموجودة في دماغك


فإنك تشعر بالإنجذاب نحوه والعكس صحيح.


هذه الصفات تخزن في الدماغ خلال جميع مراحل الحياة


مثل ابتسامة أمك و روح الدعابة عند أبيك،


أي أنها صفات تتجمع على مدى مشوار الحياة


على شكل خريطة موجودة في عقلك الباطن.


عندما تقابل إنسانا تنطبق علية معظم الشروط


فإن الدماغ يفرز مادة كيماوية تبعث على الشعور بالفرح.


كذلك يفرز الجسم هرمونات أخرى.



إضافة إلى ذلك فان الجسم يفرز كميات إضافية من الأدرينالين والنورادرينالين


مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس،


وتسارع في ضربات القلب.



بعد ذهاب الشخص فإن مفعول هذه المواد الكيماوية ينخفض من الدم


و يصاب الإنسان بالإرهاق و الاكتئاب.


هذا الأمر يفسر لماذا يصاب الإنسان بالحزن


عندما يكون بعيدا عن الشخص الذي يحبه



موضوع عجبني  وفسر لي اشياء كنت اظن ان مالها تفسير 

فـــ نقلته لكم..

أعذب التحايا,,,


----------



## الورده الحزينه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

هو فعلا شئ غريب ان الانسان ممكن يتعامل مع ناس كتييييييييييييييييييير بس فى واحد فيهم يبقى مختلف حتى لو مكنتش بتتكلم معاه كتيييييييييير بس  تحس انك تعرفه من زمان 
بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا قمره
وفعلا واضح حاجات مش كنت اعرفها

ميرسي ياجميل
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

*موضوع صحيح ورائع*

*ثانكس ,,*​


----------



## monmooon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

*موضوع جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا جورجينا

واعتقد بان احساس الانسان

 بعد الاحيان يرشده على الاحسن

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا نرتاح لبعض الاشخاص من أول نظره؟؟*

موضوع راااااااائع جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى يا أمى
للمعلومة الحلوة دى
سلام المسيح*


----------

